# I need to re-shaft my driver



## mzimmers

First-time poster here.

Today I broke the shaft on my driver. It happened as I was striking a tee shot; the shaft broke about 1" up from where it joins the club head.

In years past, I'd seize this as an opportunity to go out and splurge on a new driver, but my financial situation is a bit unfortunate right now, and I don't think I can justify it. So, I'm looking for recommendations for a new shaft.

The club is a Callaway Big Bertha S2H2 with 10° loft. I'm 6'2" and about 190#, in my early 50s. When I was younger and stronger, I swung really hard, but I've slowed down a bit, especially since I don't play as frequently as I used to.

So...any suggestions? And, dare I try doing this myself? I'm pretty handy, but have never done more than re-gripping clubs in the past. I assume that the old shaft comes out with a little heat from a torch.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Surtees

mmm for a shaft I'm not really sure but Cajun is your man for how to get your old shaft out. Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## Cajun

First, welcome to Golf Forum. Sorry to hear you broke your driver, but if you're handy fixing it is pretty easy. The best way to pull the old shaft is with a heat gun. Modern clubs are held in place with an epoxy that turns loose at about 250* and the heat gun will do the trick nicely without discoloring your club face like a torch would. Just put the heat gun on high and point it right at the hozzel, you can put it right against the hozzel without worrying about damaging your head. Since the shaft is broken so close to the head, you'll need a shaft puller like the one Golfsmith offers: Golfsmith Broken Graphite Shaft Puller at Golfsmith.com Secure the head in a vise (with some sort of cushioning of course), screw the puller in the broken shaft and heat it up, apply pressure to the puller and it should come out in a few minutes. Once out it's a good idea to use a drill bit sized exactly the same size as the hozzel opening to clean all the left over epoxy out of the club head hozzel. The epoxy won't melt, it will crystalize and break apart, so don't be expecting anything oozy. You will melt your ferrel so make sure when you get a new shaft, you get a new ferrel. You'll also need some two part epoxy and a little acetone to clean up the epoxy that ozzes out when you put the new shaft in. Golfsmith has all the tools and supplies you'll need. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## morediscountgol

Nice suggestion,help them can help you.


----------



## luvsmizuno

what about the paint on you club head, does it not blister and peel off with that kind of heat?? While you are at it, once you get your shaft, find someone who can spine align it for you. Its probably too late for that looking at the age of this thread. Maybe that will help someone else.


----------



## mzimmers

Not too late, and thanks for the suggestion. I haven't done anything yet; I'm trying to work up the justification to just buy a new driver. But as infrequently as I play, I'm having trouble taking the plunge.

But to answer your question, I got the shaft out without any noticeable damage to the finish of the head. If need be, I can take it somewhere for re-shafting; I don't have to do it myself.


----------

